# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  التماس اعادة النظر بين التشريع والقضاء

## helmy777

*نصوص قانون المرافعات الخاصة بالتماس اعادة النظر هى المواد من 241 الى المادة 247*



* المادة 241 " للخصوم ان يلتمسوا اعادة النظر في الاحكام الصادرة بصفة انتهائية في الاحوال الاتية :
1-    اذا وقع من الخصم غش كان من شأنه التاثير في الحكم .
2-    اذا حصل بعد الحكم اقرار بتزوير الاوراق التى بنى عليها او قضى بتزويرها .
3-    اذا كان الحكم قد بنى على شهادة شاهد قضى بعد صدوره بانها مزورة.
4-    اذا حصل الملتمس بعد صدور الحكم على اوراق قاطعة في الدعوى كان خصمه قد حال دون تقديمها .
5-    اذا قضى الحكم بشىء لم يطلبه الخصوم او قضى باكثر مما طلبوه .
6-    اذا كان منطوق الحكم مناقضا بعضه لبعض .
7- اذا صدر الحكم على شخص طبيعى او اعتبارى لم يكن ممثلا تمثيلا صحيحا في الدعوى وذلك فيما عدا حالة النيابة الاتفاقية .
8- لم يعتبر الحكم الصادر في الدعوى حجة عليه ولم يكن قد ادخل او تدخل فيها  بشرط اثبات غش من كان يمثله او تواطئة او اهماله الجسيم  .*

*
القاعدة في التماس اعادة النظر انه طريق لمواجهة  اخطاء في الواقع المعروض على المحكمة الا ان المادة 241 من قانون المرافعات  جعلت من اسباب الالتماس عيوبا لاتتعلق بتقدير الوقائع وانما تتعلق باخطاء  في الاجراءات وقد نصت الفقرات الخامسة والسادسة والسابعة والثامنة على هذه  الحالات .
يشترط في الغش المنصوص عليه في الفقرة الاولى ماياتى :-*


*
1-  ان يتوجه الغش الى احد مصادر معلومات القاضى او يؤدى الى منع الخصم من  حرية الدفاع وقد قضى بان الغش الذى يبنى عليه الالتماس بالمعنى الذى تقصده  المادة 241 /1 من قانون المرافعات هو الذى يقع ممن حكم لصاحبه في الدعوى  بناء عليه ولم يتح للمحكمة ان تتحرز عند اخذها به بسبب عدم قيام المحكوم  عليه بدحضه وتنويرها في حقيقة شانه لجهله به وخفاء امره عليه بحيث يستحيل  كشفه فاذا كان مطلعا على اعمال خصمه ولم يناقشها او كان في وسعه تبين غشه  وسكت عنه ولم يفضح امره او كان في مركز يسمح له بمراقبة تصرفات خصمه ولم  يبين اوجه دفاعه في المسائل التى يتظلم منها فانه لاوجه للالتماس .*


*
2-  ان يكون الغش خافيا على ملتمس اعادة النظر طوال نظر الدعوى بحيث لم تتح  له الفرصة لتقديم دفاعه فيه وتنوير حقيقته للمحكمة فتاثر به الحكم اما ما  تناولته الخصومة وكان محل اخذ ورد بين طرفيها وعلى اساسه رجحت المحكمة قول  خصم على اخر وحكمت له اقتناعا منها ببرهانه فلا يجوز التماس اعادة النظر  فيه .*


*
3-   ان يكون الغش قد اثر في اصدار الحكم بمعنى ان يكون التقدير الذى اشتمل  عليه الحكم قد تحدد استنادا الى التمثيل المزيف للحقيقة الراجح الى الغش  بحيث انه بغير هذا الغش ما صدر الحكم بالمضمون الذى صدر به وقد قضى بان  الطعن في الحكم الانتهائى بطريق الالتماس شرطه ان يقع من الخصم غش من شأنه  التاثير في الحكم كما قضى بان الغش الذى يبنى عليه الالتماس بالمعنى الذى  تقصده المادة 141/1 من قانون المرافعات هو الذى يقع ممن حكم لصالحه في  الدعوى بناء عليه ولم يتح للمحكمة ان تتحرز عند اخذها به بسبب عدم قيام  المحكوم عليه بدحضه وتنويرها في حقيقة شأنه لجهله به وخفاء امره عليه بحيث  يستحيل كشفه فاذا كان مطلعا على اعمال خصمه ولم يناقشها او كان في وسعه  تبين غشه وسكت عنه ولم يفضح امره او كان في مركز يسمح له بمراقبة تصروفات  خصمه ولم يبين اوجه دفاعه في المسائل التى يتظلم منها فانه لاوجه للالتماس  وعلى ذلك اذا كان قوام الغش المدعى سبق عرضه على المحكمة في مواجهة الخصم  المحكوم عليه ولم يبد عليه مطعنا فان الحكم اذ خلص الى عدم وقوع غش من  المحكوم له ورتب على ذلك عدم قبول الالتماس فانه لايكون قد خالف القانون .*


*
يشترط لقبول الالتماس المنصوص عليه في الفقرة الثانية من المادة 241 .*


*
1-  ان يكون الحكم المطعون عليه بطريق الالتماس قد بنى على الورقة المزورة  وحدها اما اذا كان الحكم قد بنى على الورقة المزورة وعلى ادلة اخرى ولكنها  تحمل الحكم فلا يقبل الالتماس .
2-  ان يثبت تزوير الورقة التى كانت اساسا للحكم اما باعتراف الخصم واما  بالقضاء بتزويرها بعد الحكم على ان يكون ذلك قبل رفع الالتماس ولهذا يكون  الالتماس غاية لاصلاح حكم بنى على ورقة مزورة لاوسيلة لاثبات تزويدها فلا  يجوز رفع الالتماس والادعاء بالتزوير في دعوى الالتماس في ورقة بنى عليها  الحكم الملتمس فيه .*


*
يشترط لقبول الالتماس المنصوص عليه في الفقرة الثالثة  من المادة 241* 


*
1-    ان يكون الحكم قد بنى على الشهادة المزورة 
2-    ان يثبت توزير الشهادة بحكم من القضاء ولايكفى اقرار الشاهد بان شهادته كانت مزورة .
3- ان يكون ثبوت تزوير الشهادة بحكم من القضاء بعد صدور الحكم المراد  المطعون عليه وقبل رفع الالتماس هذا ويلاحظ ان الالتماس الذى يرفعه المحكوم  عليه ويقصد به اثبات تزوير الشهادة لايكون مقبولا .* 


*ويشترط لقبول الالتماس المنصوص عليه في الفقرة الرابعة من المادة 241 . ماياتى*



*1-  ان تكون الاوراق التى حصل عليها الملتمس قاطعة في الدعوى ولو قدمت لغيرت وجه الحكم فيها لمصلحة الملتمس .
2-  ان تكون الورقة محجوزة بفعل الخصم فاذا كان الملتمس قد حصل على هذه  الورقة من المحكوم له بعد الحكم النهائى تفيد استلامه مبلغا فانه لايتوافر  بالحصول على هذه الورقة الحالة الرابعة المنصوص عليها في المادة 241  مرافعات كان خصمه قد حال دون تقديمها اذا الوصف الاخير لاينطبق عليها .
3-    ان يكون الملتمس جاهلا اثناء الخصومة وجود الاوراق تحت يد حائزها .
4-   ان يحصل الملتمس بعد صدور الحكم المراد الالتماس فيه على الاوراق القاطعة بحيث تكون في يده عند رفع الالتماس .*


*
يشترط لقبول الالتماس المنصوص عليه في الفقرة الخامسة من المادة 241 .
الا يبين من الحكم المراد الالتماس فيه ان المحكمة قضت بما قضت به مدركة  حقيقة ما قدم لها من الطلبات وعالمة بانها بقضائها انما تقضى بما لم يطلبه  الخصوم او باكثر مما طلبوه ومع ذلك اصرت على هذا القضاء مسببة اياه في هذا  الخصوص فاذا تحقق من الحكم ادراكها وعلمها بما تقضى به امتنع الطعن على  حكمها بطريق الالتماس وانما يكون الطعن عليه بالطرق الاخرى طبقا للقواعد  العامة .* 


*
يشترط لقبول الالتماس المنصوص عليه بالفقرة السادسة من المادة 241* 


*
ان يكون منطوق الحكم الملتمس فيه مناقضا بعضه لبعض وقد قضى بان التناقض في  منطوق الحكم من احوال الطعن بطريق الالتماس اما التناقض في الاسباب بحيث  لايفهم معه على اى اساس قضت المحكمة بما قضت به في المنطوق هو التناقض الذى  يبطل الحكم ويؤدى الى نقضه .*


*
يشترط لقبول الالتماس المنصوص عليه في الفقرة السابعة من المادة 241 .
ان يكون الحكم صادرا على شخص لم يكن ممثلا تمثيلا صحيحا في الدعوى سواء كان  شخصا طبيعا او اعتباريا ويخرج من هذه الحالة حالة النيابة الاتفاقية .*


*
يشترط لقبول الالتماس المنصوص عليه في الفقرة الثامنة من المادة 241 .
ان يكون الحكم المراد الالتماس فيه حجة على شخص لم يكن قد ادخل في الخصومة  او تدخل فيها وذلك بشرط ان يثبت غش ما كان يمثله او تواطؤه او اهماله  الجسيم كما لايقبل الالتماس من شخص لايعتبر الحكم حجة عليه اذ حسبه ان يدفع  بانتفاء حجيته في مواجهته .
مادة 242 ميعاد الالتماس اربعون يوما ولايبدأ  في الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرات الاربع الاولى من المادة السابقة الا  من اليوم الذى ظهر فيه الغش او الذى اقر فيه بالتزوير فاعله او حكم بثبوته  او الذى حكم فيه على شاهد الزور او اليوم الذى ظهرت فيه الورقة المحتجزة .
ويبدأ الميعاد في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابعة من اليوم الذى يعلن فيه الحكم الى من يمثل المحكوم عليه تمثيلا صحيحا .
ويبدأ الميعاد في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثامنة من اليوم الذى ظهر فيه الغش او التواطؤ او الاعمال الجسيمة .
ميعاد الالتماس كقاعدة عامة اربعون يوما الا ان الواقعة التى يبدأ منها هذا  الميعاد تختلف باختلاف السبب التى يبنى عليه الالتماس وذلك على البيان  التالى  :-*


*
1-  اذا كان الالتماس يقوم على سبب من الاسباب الاربعة الاولى المبينة في  المادة 241 من قانون المرافعات فان ميعاد الالتماس يبدأ من اليوم الذى يظهر  فيه الغش او الذى اقر فيه بالتزوير من صدر لصالحه الحكم او حكم بثبوت  التزوير فيه او اليوم الذى ظهرت فيه الورقة المحتجزة ويقصد بظهور الورقة ان  ينكشف امرها لمن اراد الالتماس في الحكم وان تصبح في متناول يده وتحت بصره  بحيث يمكنه الاطلاع عليه دون ما حائل او عائق ولايقصد بظهور الورقة الذى  يبدأ ميعاد الالتماس شكلا لرفعه بعد الميعاد فان التمسك بظهور ورقة جديدة  اثناء نظره ليس من شانه ان يصحح شكل هذا الالتماس .
2-  اذا كان سبب الالتماس هو القضاء بما لم يطلبه الخصوم او باكثر مما  طلبوه او كان منطوق الحكم المراد الالتماس فيه مناقضا بعضه لبعض فان ميعاد  الالتماس يبدأ من يوم صدور الحكم .
3-  اذا كان سبب الالتماس هو صدور حكم على شخص طبيعى او اعتبارى لم يمثل في  الخصومة تمثيلا صحيحا فان ميعاد الالتماس يبدأ من اعلان الحكم الى من يمثل  المحكوم عليه تمثيلا صحيحا او الى المحكوم عليه نفسه اذا لم يكن له ممثلا  اصلا  او زالت صفة من كان يمثله تمثيلا صحيحا .
4-  اذا كان سبب الالتماس ممن يعتبر الحكم الصادر في الدعوى حجة عليه ولم  يكن قد ادخل او تدخل فيها بسبب غش من كان يمثله او تواطئة او اهماله الجسيم  فان ميعاد الالتماس يبدأ من ظهور هذا الغش او التواطؤ او الاهمال الجسيم .*


*
المادة 243 يرفع الالتماس امام المحكمة التى  اصدرت الحكم بصحيفة تودع قلم كتابها وفقا للاوضاع المقررة لرفع الدعوى ويجب  ان تشتمل صحيفته على بيان الحكم الملتمس فيه وتاريخه واسباب الالتماس والا  كانت باطلة ويجب على رافع الالتماس في الحالتين المنصوص عليهما في  الفقرتين السابعة والثامنة من المادة421 ان يودع خزانة المحكمة مبلغ عشرة  جنيهات على سبيل الكفالة ولايقبل قلم الكتاب صحيفة الالتماس اذا لم تصحب  بما يثبت الايداع .
ويجوز ان يكون المحكمة التى تنظر الالتماس مؤلفة من نفس القضاه الذين اصدروها الحكم . 
يرفع الالتماس بصحيفة تودع قلم كتاب المحكمة التى اصدرت الحكم المراد  الالتماس فيه ويكون رفع الالتماس طبقا للاوضاع المقررة في المادة 63 من  قانون المرافعات لرفع الدعوى .
بيانات صحيفة الالتماس 
1-    البيانات التى تتضمنها صحيفة افتتاح الدعوى امام محكمة اول درجة .
2-    بيان الحكم المراد الالتماس فيه وتاريخ النطق به 
3- سبب الالتماس على ان يكون ها السبب من الاسباب التى نص القانون عليها في  المادة 241 مرافعات . اذا تخلف احد البيانين السابقين كانت صحيفة الالتماس  باطلة . 
4- بيان ادلة الالتماس المتعلقة بالسبب الذى يقوم عليه الالتماس مع تحديد  اليوم الذى اكتشف فيه الغش او ثبت فيه التزوير او ظهرت الاوراق اذا كان سبب  الالتماس هو احد هذه الاسباب وذلك حتى يبين الملتمس ان سبب الالتماس قد  اكتشف بعد صدور الحكم وان الالتماس قد رفع في الميعاد القانونى الذى يبدأ  من هذا اليوم .
5- ان يودع الملتمس خزانة المحكمة مبلغ عشرة جنيهات على سبيل الكفالة وفى  حالة عدم الايداع يمتنع قلم الكتاب عن استلام صحيفة الالتماس .*


*مادة 244* *لايترتب على رفع الالتماس وقف تنفيذ الحكم . 
ومع ذلك يجوز للمحكمة التى تنظر الالتماس ان تامر بوقف التنفيذ متى طلب ذلك وكان يخشى من التنفيذ وقوع ضرر جسيم يتعذر تداركه .
ويجوز للمحكمة عندما تامر بوقف التنفيذ ان توجب تقديم كفالة او تامر بما تراه كفيلا بصيانة حق المطعون عليه .
مادة 245 تفصل المحكمة اولا في جواز قبول  التماس اعادة النظر ثم تحدد جلسة للمرافعة في الموضوع دون حاجة الى اعلان  جديد على انه يجوز لها ان تحكم في قبول الالتماس وفى الموضوع بحكم واحد اذا  كان الخصوم قد قدموا امامها طلباتهم في الموضوع .
ولاتعيد المحكمة النظر الا في الطلبات التى تناولها الالتماس .
الاصل في نظر الطعن بطريق الالتماس ان يمر على مرحلتين تقتصر اولاهما على  الفصل في جواز قبوله والثانية تتناول الفصل في موضوع النزاع ومع ذلك يجوز  للمحكمة ان تحكم في قبول الالتماس وفو موضوعه بحكم واحد اذا كان الخصوم قد  قدموا طلباتهم في الموضوع .
ويكفى للفصل في قبول الالتماس ان تتحقق المحكمة من توافر الاوضوع الشكلية  فيه من حيث رفعه خلال الميعاد وفقا للاوضاع القانونية المقررة ووروده على  حكم قابل له وابتنائه على وجه من الاوجة المبينة في القانون على سبيل الحصر  فان وجدت انها متوافرة ولم يكن الخصوم قد ابدوا طلباتهم في الموضوع امامها  او لم تنشا ان تستعمل مالها من حق الفصل في الموضوع في هذه الحالة قضت  بقبول الالتماس وجددت جلسة للمرافعة في الموضوع دون حاجة لاعلان جديد  وعندئذ يعود الخصوم الى مواضعهم الاصلية في النزاع وينمحى كل ماترتب على  الحكم المطعون فيه من اثار .
مادة 246- اذا حكم برفض الالتماس في الحالات  يحكم على الملتمس بغرامة في الفقرات الست الاولى في المادة 241 يحكم على  الملتمس بغرامة لاتقل عن ثلاثة جنيهات ولا تجاوز عشرة جنيهات واذا حكم برفض  الالتماس في الحالتين المنصوص عليهما في الفقرتين الاخيرتين تقضى المحكمة  بمصادرة الكفالة كلها او بعضها  . 
وفى جميع الاحوال يجوز الحكم بالتعويضات ان كان لها وجه .
مادة 247 الحكم الذى يصدر برفض الالتماس او الحكم الذى يصدر في موضوع الدعوى بعد قبوله لايجوز الطعن في ايهما بالالتماس .
 المادة 247 مرافعات يفيد ان ماحظره المشرع هو رفع التماس بعد التماس وفيما  عدا ذلك يترك امر الطعن في الاحكام الصادرة في الالتماس للقواعد العامة 13  غير انه اذا كان الطعن بالالتماس في الحكم الصادر في الالتماس مقدما من  خصم الملتمس فانه يجوز له اتخاذ طريق الالتماس باعادة النظر بشروطه . 
*





 
*تطبيقات من قضاء النقض*


*
جلسة 11 أبريل سنة 2001
الطعن رقم 4399 لسنة 63 (قضائية)*

 



*ملخص القاعدة*
 

*
الحكم بشيء لم يطلبه الخصوم أو بأكثر مما طلبوه - سبيل الطعن عليه إلتماس  إعادة النظر - إلا إذا بينت المحكمة في حكمها أنها بقضائها إنما تقضي بما  لم يطلبه الخصوم أو بأكثر مما طلبوه.* 

 
*القاعدة*
 
*  المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن الحكم بشيء لم يطلبه الخصوم أو بأكثر مما  طلبوه، سبيل الطعن عليه هو إلتماس إعادة النظر إلا إذا كانت المحكمة قد  بينت في حكمها وجهة نظرها فيما حكمت به وأظهرت أنها قضت بما قضت مدركة  حقيقة ما قدم لها من طلبات وعالمة أنها بقضائها إنما تقضي بما لم يطلبه  الخصوم أو بأكثر مما طلبوه.* 

*جلسة الأربعاء 8 نوفمبر سنة 2000
الطعن رقم 437 لسنة 62 ق*

 

*ملخص القاعدة*
 
* الطعن على الحكم الصادر من محكمة النقض لا يجوز بأى طريق عادى أو غير عادى بما فى ذلك التماس إعادة النظر.
الاستثناء الوحيد على القاعدة السابقة هو سحب حكم النقض لعدم صلاحية أحد  القضاة الذين أصدروا الحكم نقض محكمة النقض للحكم وتصديها للفصل فى موضوعه  فى الأحوال المقررة لا يجعل الحكم الصادر من محكمة استئناف بل هو حكم محكمة  نقض.* 
 
*القاعدة*
 
* حيث  انه عن الدفع المبدى من النيابة العامة بعدم جواز الالتماس فهو فى محله،  ذلك انه وان كان التماس إعادة النظر يعتبر طريقا غير عادى للطعن فى الاحكام  الصادرة بصفة انتهائية فى الحالات التى عددتها المادة 241 من قانون  المرافعات على سبيل الحصر، إلا ان النص فى المادة 272 من القانون المشار  اليه على انه "لايجوز الطعن فى احكام محكمة النقض بأى طريق من طرق الطعن"  يدل - وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - على ان المشرع قد منع الطعن فى  أحكام هذه المحكمة بأى طريق من طرق الطعن العادية او غير العادية باعتبارها  نهاية المطاف فى الخصومة، ولم يستثن من ذلك ما نصت عليه المادة 147-2 من  قانون المرافعات من جواز سحب الحكم الصادر من محكمة النقض وان علة النظر فى  طعن حالة قيام سبب من اسباب عدم الصلاحية بأحد قضاة محكمة النقض الذين  اصدروا الحكم - لما كان ذلك وكان الحظر الوارد فى المادة 272 المشار اليه  قد جاء عاما مطلقا وكان تصدى محكمة النقض للموضوع وللحكم فيه بعد نقض الحكم  المطعون فيه وفقا لنص المادة 269 من قانون المرافعات لا يغير من طبيعة هذا  الحكم واعتباره صادرا من محكمة النقض فلا يعتبر بمثابة حكم صادر من محكمة  الاستئناف فإن حظر الطعن الوارد بنص المادة 272 من قانون المرافعات، وفيما  عدا الحالة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 147-1 من هذا القانون، يسرى على جميع  الاحكام الصادرة من محكمة النقض سواء اقتصر قضاؤها فيها على الحكم فى الطعن  او شمل الحكم فى موضوع فى الأحوال المقررة قانونا. لما كان ذلك وكان الطعن  المعروض قد اقيم التماسا لإعادة النظر فى الحكم الصادر من محكمة النقض فى  الطعن رقم 437 لسنة 62 ق على سند من نص المادة 241- 1،2،4 من قانون  المرافعات وليس استنادا لنص المادة 147-2 من هذا القانون فان الالتماس يكون  غير جائز.* 

*جلسة الخميس 27 يناير سنة 2000
الطعنين رقمى 7166، 7167 لسنة 63 ق*

 


*ملخص القاعدة*
 

*  التناقض المبطل للحكم. المقصود به. ما تتماحى به اسبابه. ان يكون واقعا فى  اساسه. الاسباب الزائدة فى الحكم لا تبطله. شرط ذلك. قيام الحكم على قاعدة  سليمة. التناقض فى المنطوق من احوال الطعن بطريق الالتماس.* 
 
*القاعدة*
 
*  المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن التناقض الذى يعيب الحكم هو ما تتماحى به  أسبابه بحيث لا يبقى بعدها ما يمكن حمل الحكم عليه وأن يكون التناقض واقعا  فى أساس الحكم بحيث لا يمكن أن يفهم معه على أى أساس قضت المحكمة بما قضت  به. والمقرر أنه إذا تزيدت محكمة الاستئناف بما لا يؤثر فى صحة الحكم  المؤسس على قاعدة سليمة فهذا التزيد مهما جاء فيه من خطأ لا يعيب الحكم ولا  يستوجب نقضه. وليس من التناقض أن تكون فى عبارات الحكم ما يوهم بوقوع  مخالفة بين الأسباب بعضها مع البعض مادام قصد المحكمة ظاهرا ورأيها واضحا.  والمقرر أن التناقض فى المنطوق هو من أحوال الطعن بطريق الالتماس.* 


*جلسة الخميس 25 فبراير سنة 1999
الطعن رقم 6142 لسنة 62 ق*

*                                        ملخص القاعدة      
*


*  التماس إعادة النظر فى حكم صادر فى التماس إعادة النظر غير جائز ولو كان  مبنيا على أسباب جديدة. الحكم الصادر فى الالتماس يقبل الطعن عليه بطريق  النقض. م 248 مرافعات.* 
 

*القاعدة*
 

*  المادة 247 من قانون المرافعات تنص على أن الحكم الذى يصدر برفض الالتماس  وكذلك الذى يصدر فى موضوع الدعوى بعد قبول الالتماس لا يجوز الطعن عليهما  بطريق التماس إعادة النظر مره ثانية حتى ولو كان الطعن الثانى مبنيا على  أسباب جديدة. يفيد أن ما حظره الشارع فى هذه الحالة هو الطعن بالالتماس  للمرة الثانية أى رفع التماس بعد التماس وفيما عدا ذلك يترك أمر الطعن فى  الأحكام الصادرة فى الالتماس للقواعد العامة.
لما كان ذلك وكان التماس إعادة النظر طريق غير عادى للطعن فى الحكم النهائى  يرفع إلى نفس المحكمة التى أصدرته متى توافر سبب من أسباب الالتماس التى  بينها القانون بيان حصر. وكان صدور الحكم الملتمس فيه من محكمة الاستئناف  يستلزم رفع الالتماس إليها فإن القضاء فيه يعتبر حكما صادرا منها وبالتالى  يقبل الطعن عليه بطريق النقض إعمالا لنص المادة 248 مرافعات التى تجيز  الطعن بالنقض فى الأحكام الصادرة من محاكم الاستئناف بما يكون معه الدفع  بعدم جواز الطعن غير سديد.* 

*جلسة الخميس 11 فبراير سنة 1999
الطعن رقم 1589 لسنة 67 ق*

 

*ملخص القاعدة*
 
*  الحكم بشىء لم يطلبه الخصوم أو بأكثر مما طلبوه. الطعن فيه بطريق الالتماس.  إلا إذا كان ذلك القضاء عن إدراك بحقيقة ما قدم إليها من طلبات مبينة وجهة  نظرها فيما حكمت به فيكون الطعن عليه هو النقض. العبرة بالطلب الصريح  الجازم.* 
 

*القاعدة*
 

*  الحكم بشىء لم يطلبه الخصوم أو بأكثر مما طلبوه وإن كانا من وجوه (الطعن  بطريق الالتماس) طبقا لنص الفقرة الخامسة من المادة 241 من قانون المرافعات  إلا أنه إذا كانت المحكمة قد بينت فى حكمها وجهة نظرها فيما حكمت به  وأظهرت أنها قضت بما قضت مدركة حقيقة ما قدم إليها من طلبات وعالمة أنها  بقضائها إنما تقضى بما لم يطلبه الخصوم أو بأكثر مما طلبوه فإن سبيل الطعن  عليه فى هذه الحالة - وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - هو النقض والعبرة  فى هذا الصدد بما يطلبه الخصوم على وجه صريح وجازم لطلباتهم الختامية.* 

*جلسة الأحد 28 فبراير سنة 1999
الطعن رقم 670 لسنة 67 ق*

 

*ملخص القاعدة*
 *  مناط قبول التماس إعادة النظر. م 241-4 مرافعات. جهل الملتمس أثناء  الخصومة وجود الورقة القاطعة فى الدعوى تحت يد حائزها وحيلولة خصمه دون  تقديمها.* 
 
*القاعدة*
 

*
لما كان النص فى المادة 241 من قانون المرافعات على أن للخصوم أن يلتمسوا  إعادة النظر فى الأحكام الصادرة بصفة إنتهائية فى الأحوال الآتية: 1-.....  2-..... 3-..... 4- إذا حصل الملتمس بعد صدور الحكم على أوراق قاطعة فى  الدعوى كان خصمه قد حال دون تقديمها " يدل على أن مناط قبول الالتماس فى  هذه الحالة أن تكون الورقة التى يحصل عليها الملتمس بعد صدور الحكم قاطعة  فى الدعوى بحيث لو قدمت لغيرت وجه الحكم فيها لمصلحة الملتمس، وأن تكون قد  احتجزت بفعل الخصم أو حال دون تقديمها بالرغم من التزامه قانونا بذلك، وأن  يكون الملتمس جاهلا أثناء الخصومة وجودها تحت يد حائزها، فإذا كان عالما  بوجودها ولم يطلب إلزام حائزها بتقديمها فلا يقبل منه الالتماس.* 






*جلسة الأحد 28 فبراير سنة 1999
الطعن رقم 670 لسنة 67 ق*

 



*ملخص القاعدة*
 

*
الأصل فى الإجراءات أنها روعيت وعلى من يدعى أنها خولفت إقامة الدليل. التماس إعادة نظر. شرط قبوله.* 

 



*القاعدة*
 

*
من المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن الأصل فى الإجراءات أن تكون قد روعيت  وعلى من يدعى أنها خولفت إقامة الدليل على ما يدعيه، وكان البين من الأوراق  أن المطعون ضده لم يقدم ما يدل على أنه كان يجهل صدور قرار الطاعنة بمحو  الجزاء الذى توقع عليه لعدم إعلانها عنه بلوحة الإعلانات، ولم يطلب أثناء  نظر دعواه بطلب الترقية إلزامها بتقديم هذا القرار، فإن الطعن على الحكم  الصادر فيها بالتماس إعادة النظر يكون غير مقبول.* 






*جلسة الخميس 21 ديسمبر سنة 2000
الطعن رقم 2456 لسنة 52 ق، الطعن رقم 5302 لسنة 64 ق* 

 



*ملخص القاعدة*
 

*
التماس إعادة النظر. الغش فى مقصود المادة 241-1 مرافعات. هو ما كان خافيا  على الخصم طيله نظر الدعوى فلم تتح له فرصة تنوير المحكمة بشأن متأثر به  الحكم.
أوجه التماس اعادة النظر. م241 مرافعات. منها التناقض فى منطوق الحكم وغش  ممثل الشخص او تواطؤه او اهماله الجسيم وان تقوم علاقة السببية بين تلك  الحالات والحكم.* 

 



*القاعدة*
 

*
الغش الذى يبنى عليه الالتماس بالمعنى الذى تقصده المادة 241-1 من قانون  المرافعات، هو الذى يقع ممن حكم لصالحه فى الدعوى بناء عليه، ولم يتح  للمحكمة أن تتحرز عند أخذها به بسبب عدم قيام المحكوم عليه بدحضه وتنويرها  فى حقيقة شأنه لجهله به وخفاء أمره عليه بحيث يستحيل، فإذا كان مطلقا على  أعمال خصمه ولم يناقشها، او كان فى وسعه تبين غشه وسكت عنه ولم يفضح أمره  أو كان فى مركز يسمح له بمراقبة تصرفات خصمه ولم يبين أوجه دفاعه فى  المسائل التى يتظلم فيها فإنه لا وجه للالتماس. وأن الغش المبيح لالتماس  اعادة النظر فى الحكم الانتهائى - وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - هو ما  كان خافيا على الخصم طيلة نظر الدعوى بحيث لم تتح له الفرصة لتقديم دفاعه  فيه وتنوير حقيقته للمحكمة فتأثر به الحكم أماما تناولته الخصومة وكان محل  أخذ ورد بين طرفيها وعلى أساسه رجحت المحكمة قول خصم على آخر وحكمت له  اقتناعا منها ببرهانه فلا يجوز التماس إعادة النظر فيه تحت ستار إقناع  المحكمة بالبرهان غشا إذ أن برهنه الخصم على دعواه بالحجج المعلومة لخصمه  حق له فى كل دعوى يفتح به باب الدفاع والتنوير للمحكمة أمام الخصم وليس ذلك  من الغش فى شيء.* 






*جلسة الخميس 27 يناير سنة 2000
الطعنين رقمى 7166، 7167 لسنة 63 ق*

 



*ملخص القاعدة*
 

*
التناقض المبطل للحكم. المقصود به. ما تتماحى به اسبابه. ان يكون واقعا فى  اساسه. الاسباب الزائدة فى الحكم لا تبطله. شرط ذلك. قيام الحكم على قاعدة  سليمة. التناقض فى المنطوق من احوال الطعن بطريق الالتماس.* 

 



*القاعدة*
 

*
المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن التناقض الذى يعيب الحكم هو ما تتماحى به  أسبابه بحيث لا يبقى بعدها ما يمكن حمل الحكم عليه وأن يكون التناقض واقعا  فى أساس الحكم بحيث لا يمكن أن يفهم معه على أى أساس قضت المحكمة بما قضت  به. والمقرر أنه إذا تزيدت محكمة الاستئناف بما لا يؤثر فى صحة الحكم  المؤسس على قاعدة سليمة فهذا التزيد مهما جاء فيه من خطأ لا يعيب الحكم ولا  يستوجب نقضه. وليس من التناقض أن تكون فى عبارات الحكم ما يوهم بوقوع  مخالفة بين الأسباب بعضها مع البعض مادام قصد المحكمة ظاهرا ورأيها واضحا.  والمقرر أن التناقض فى المنطوق هو من أحوال الطعن بطريق الالتماس.* 






*جلسة الخميس 25 فبراير سنة 1999
الطعن رقم 6142 لسنة 62 ق*

 



*ملخص القاعدة*
 

*
مناط قبول التماس إعادة النظر. م 241-4 ق مرافعات. جهل الملتمس أثناء  الخصومة وجود الورقة القاطعة فى الدعوى تحت يد حائزها وقد حال خصمه دون  تقديمها.* 

 



*القاعدة*
 

*
النص فى المادة 241 من قانون المرافعات على أن " للخصوم أن يلتمسوا إعادة  النظر فى الأحكام الصادرة بصفة إنتهائية فى الأحوال الآتية: 1-.....  2-..... 3-..... 4- إذا حصل الملتمس بعد صدور الحكم على أوراق قاطعة فى  الدعوى كان خصمه قد حال دون تقديمها " وفى المادة 242 منه على ألا يبدأ  ميعاد الالتماس فى هذه الحالة إلا من اليوم الذى ظهرت فيه الورقة  المحتجزة..... " يدل على أن مناط قبول الالتماس فى هذه الحالة أن تكون  الورقة التى يحصل عليها الملتمس بعد صدور الحكم قاطعة فى الدعوى بحيث لو  قدمت لغيرت وجه الحكم فيها لمصلحة الملتمس، وأن تكون قد احتجزت بفعل الخصم  أو حال دون تقديمها بالرغم من التزامه قانونا بذلك. وأن يكون الملتمس جاهلا  أثناء الخصومة وجودها تحت يد حائزها فإن كان عالما بوجودها ولم يطلب إلزام  حائزها بتقديمها أو لم يستند إليها فلا يقبل منه الالتماس.* 






*جلسة الأحد 28 فبراير سنة 1999
الطعن رقم 670 لسنة 67 ق*

 



*ملخص القاعدة*
 

*
مناط قبول التماس إعادة النظر. م 241-4 مرافعات. جهل الملتمس أثناء الخصومة  وجود الورقة القاطعة فى الدعوى تحت يد حائزها وحيلولة خصمه دون تقديمها.* 

 



*القاعدة*
 

*
لما كان النص فى المادة 241 من قانون المرافعات على أن للخصوم أن يلتمسوا  إعادة النظر فى الأحكام الصادرة بصفة إنتهائية فى الأحوال الآتية: 1-.....  2-..... 3-..... 4- إذا حصل الملتمس بعد صدور الحكم على أوراق قاطعة فى  الدعوى كان خصمه قد حال دون تقديمها " يدل على أن مناط قبول الالتماس فى  هذه الحالة أن تكون الورقة التى يحصل عليها الملتمس بعد صدور الحكم قاطعة  فى الدعوى بحيث لو قدمت لغيرت وجه الحكم فيها لمصلحة الملتمس، وأن تكون قد  احتجزت بفعل الخصم أو حال دون تقديمها بالرغم من التزامه قانونا بذلك، وأن  يكون الملتمس جاهلا أثناء الخصومة وجودها تحت يد حائزها، فإذا كان عالما  بوجودها ولم يطلب إلزام حائزها بتقديمها فلا يقبل منه الالتماس.* 






*جلسة الخميس 11 فبراير سنة 1999
الطعن رقم 1589 لسنة 67 ق*

 



*ملخص القاعدة*
 

*
الحكم بشىء لم يطلبه الخصوم أو بأكثر مما طلبوه. الطعن فيه بطريق الالتماس.  إلا إذا كان ذلك القضاء عن إدراك بحقيقة ما قدم إليها من طلبات مبينة وجهة  نظرها فيما حكمت به فيكون الطعن عليه هو النقض. العبرة بالطلب الصريح  الجازم.* 

 



*القاعدة*
 

*
الحكم بشىء لم يطلبه الخصوم أو بأكثر مما طلبوه وإن كانا من وجوه (الطعن  بطريق الالتماس) طبقا لنص الفقرة الخامسة من المادة 241 من قانون المرافعات  إلا أنه إذا كانت المحكمة قد بينت فى حكمها وجهة نظرها فيما حكمت به  وأظهرت أنها قضت بما قضت مدركة حقيقة ما قدم إليها من طلبات وعالمة أنها  بقضائها إنما تقضى بما لم يطلبه الخصوم أو بأكثر مما طلبوه فإن سبيل الطعن  عليه فى هذه الحالة - وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - هو النقض والعبرة  فى هذا الصدد بما يطلبه الخصوم على وجه صريح وجازم لطلباتهم الختامية.* 






*جلسة الخميس 21 ديسمبر سنة 2000
الطعن رقم 2456 لسنة 52 ق، الطعن رقم 5302 لسنة 64 ق* 

 



*ملخص القاعدة*
 

*
التماس إعادة النظر. الغش فى مقصود المادة 241-1 مرافعات. هو ما كان خافيا  على الخصم طيله نظر الدعوى فلم تتح له فرصة تنوير المحكمة بشأن متأثر به  الحكم.
أوجه التماس اعادة النظر. م241 مرافعات. منها التناقض فى منطوق الحكم وغش  ممثل الشخص او تواطؤه او اهماله الجسيم وان تقوم علاقة السببية بين تلك  الحالات والحكم.* 

 



*القاعدة*
 

*
التناقض الذى يبطل الحكم ويؤدى إلى نقضه هو التناقض الذى يقع فى الأسباب  بحيث لا يفهم معه على أى أساس قضت المحكمة بما قضت به فى المنطوق اما  التناقض فى المنطوق فهو من أحوال الطعن بطريق الالتماس، كما أنه يشترط  لقيام الوجه الثامن من أوجه الالتماس (م241-8) أن يكون الحكم حجة على  المعترض دون أن يكون ماثلا فى الدعوى بشخصه وثانيهما أن يثبت غش من كان  يمثله أو تواطؤه أو إهماله الجسيم، وثالثهما أن تقوم علاقة السببية بين  الغش أو التواطؤ أو الإهمال الجسيم وبين الحكم بحيث يكون هو الذى أدى إلى  صدوره على الصورة التى صدر بها. 
*

----------

